

The Kale Affect - bastian
http://blog.postmates.com/post/66226128927/evidence-of-the-kale-affect

======
404error
I'm currently on a juice diet and consume(drink) kale everyday 3 times a day.
Tastes awful on its own, but in a juice its not that bad.

First time I tried this whole juice diet thing I lost 38lbs in 2 months.

